# Runny poop



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Toki has runny poop  She's acting like herself though, she's still eating and drinking lots and chirping and playing, she's not ruffled or anything. But when she goes poo it's white powdery  

Thanks for reading, everyone..!


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

They're actually looking a bit better now!  They're looking a bit more formed with the usual brown and white, only a tiny bit runny now ~ I'm hoping a good night sleep will make her feel better.. What could have caused it? She had been drinking lots today, could that be why? Or perhaps stress?

I'm relieved they're looking better than they were..!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad that you've seen some improvement! Is Toki showing any other symptoms at all right now?


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, StarlingWings! 

Yes, I'm really hoping she's okay..!

And no, she doesn't seem to have any other symptoms that I've picked up on ~ She has recently been through a heavy moult though. Could that be related?

Thank you so much for replying, by the way!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If she's just finishing up a moult, that definitely could impact it  

Since she has no other symptoms and is behaving normally otherwise, I would just keep an eye on her for now  

If in a day or so, her poops have not cleared up, then I would take her to the vet to be sure she doesn't have an infection or illness :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you so much, StarlingWings! 

You've really helped put my mind at ease! :hug: I'm glad I posted here! 

I will definitely keep an eye on her, and report back how things go ~ Thank you again for your help!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You are very welcome! :hug: 

I hope she continues to be just fine!  :fingerx:


----------



## Dylvi (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi again, StarlingWings and everyone else! 

I just wanted to report that Toki's poop looks so much better today! ^^

We'll let her have a nice quiet day today for sure, but she definitely looks on the mend!  

Thanks again for your help last night!  :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear that little Toki is doing much better today! :thumbsup:

Best wishes*


----------

